
Measure how much pee is in a swimming pool - hongzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S32y9aYEzzo
======
hongzi
The idea of using artificial sweeteners is pretty cool. My first thought would
have been using urea too, but didn't know it also came from sweat.

Two more interesting chemistry points: (1) quite a bit of a surprise that the
smell of pool actually comes from trichloramine (side product of urine +
chlorine). So whenever that smell is strong, the pool has higher concentration
of pee.. (2) Urine is free of bacteria and that makes drinking it sick-free
(although quite gross)

